# Brodtener Steilufer



## Quallenfischer (21. März 2005)

MOin#h
Kennt jemand hier das Brodtener Steilufer? Wollte da am Wochenende mal 6-7 Stunden zum angeln hinfahren. wäre nett wenn ihr mir auch gerade fängige köder nennen würdet|supergri.


----------



## Lachskiller (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Da muß mann eine extra Karte kaufen|gr: 


Gruß LK


----------



## theactor (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

die Karte für das Brodtener Steilufer erhälst Du hier .
Was die Köder anbelangt ist das "übliche Programm" angesagt, wie sonst überall eigentlich auch.
Ich habe dort auf Silber-scharz-rot, Schwarz-kupfer und rot-schwarz gefangen.
Ich persönlich fische fast ausschließlich Wobbler, da man sie - selbst bei krautreichem Untergrund - fast hängerfrei & sehr langsam führen kann.

Allerdings habe ich in Brodten noch niemals nicht jemals einen Dorsch gefangen oder gesehen. Was sehr schade ist...
Werde es in diesem Jahr aber mal verstärkt in der Dämmerung probieren.

 #h


----------



## Skorpion (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hab mir jetzt den Link mal angeschaut, da ist aber nix über ne Karte zu finden, was soll die denn kosten?


----------



## Quallenfischer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Moin#h
Sicher das man da ne karte brauch|kopfkrat Das is doch noch Schleswig-Holstein oder?
Hab da letztes Jahr auch öfters mal geangelt bisher hab ich da noch keinen mit karte gesehen.


----------



## lügenbaron (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Gehört noch mit zu den Travefischerreirechten deshalb braucht man da ne karte

                                                 Gruß Heiko


----------



## Gnilftz (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				Quallenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin#h
> Sicher das man da ne karte brauch|kopfkrat Das is doch noch Schleswig-Holstein oder?
> Hab da letztes Jahr auch öfters mal geangelt bisher hab ich da noch keinen mit karte gesehen.



*Ganz sicher!!!* Da wird auch gerne mal kontrolliert! 
Dat Dingen kostet 16€ im Jahr und ist bei dem Angelhändler erhältlich, zu dem der Link vom Actor verweist.
Online wirste den nicht beziehen können, da Du Deinen Jahresfischereischein vorlegen mußt.

Gruß
Heiko  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> *Ganz sicher!!!
> Online wirste den nicht beziehen können, da Du Deinen Jahresfischereischein vorlegen mußt.
> Gruß
> Heiko  #h*


*

Und das Heiko, macht mir die Sache wirklich sympatisch.
Leider ist es bei manch einer Privatstrecke nicht so.

Gernot:

PS: Heiko was ist nu mit dem Tüdeltreffen in Lübeck.
Wir sind erst 7....
Bitte melde Dich (mal an), sonst geht doch nix wenn Du nicht kommst.*


----------



## Gnilftz (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich arbeiten muss.
Und erst zu- und dann absagen, finde ich blöd.
Auf nen Klönschnack komm ich doch immer vorbei. 
Kann mir doch die Moods nicht entgehen lassen!  :q 

Greetz

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## theactor (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi,
yeah, wie Heiko says.. ist ein MUSS.
Und nicht die einzige Beschränkung, was den Bereich angeht.
So darf man nicht vom Boot und Belly etc. fischen.
Eigentlich darf man nicht mal das Wasser betreten.
Es sind schon Angler vom "Aufseher"-Boot aufgefordert worden, dass Wasser zu verlassen  |uhoh: 
Der Köder darf nicht schwerer als 30Gr sein (was auch für Brandungsangler zutrifft...).
Neben all diesen hochmerkwürdigen Bestimmungen ein schönes Revier. 
Aber selbst wenn man dazu aufgefordert wird, das Wasser zu verlassen: in Brodten wird es sehr schnell sehr tief und ist damit (theoretisch) auch von Land aus beangelbar.

So siehts aus.

Bleibt die Frage nach den Dorschen...

 #h


----------



## theactor (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

P.S. 
Tja, zumindest über Tag könnte ich ja ggf. beim FliBi-Treffenvorbeischauen.
Aber irgendwie auch unpassend: weder habe ich je eine Fliegenrute in der Hand gehabt noch habe ich überhaupt einen blassen Schimmer was diese Angelei anbelangt...
Das Einzige womit ich umgehen könnte wäre das Buffett...   

 #h


----------



## Guenterm (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi,
Brandungsangeln darf man dieses Jahr wieder ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung, aber nur mit einem Haken pro Rute. Zur Zeit haben wir Osten Wind, reichlich Wellen.

                        Gruß
                        Günter


----------



## theactor (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi,

danke, Guenterm, für den Hinweis! 
Stimmt -- sie haben die Formulierung auf dem Schein leicht geändert:
_"Beim Fischfang an der Küste dürfen nicht mehr als zwei Angeln, auch Grundangeln, deren Schnüre mit jeweils nur einem Haken versehen sind, benutzt werden. Anstelle einer schwimmenden Angeln kann eine Spinnangel mit einem Kunstköder von höchstens 30 Gramm verwendet werden"_

 Was auch immer eine "Schwimmangel" sein soll  #t

 #h


----------



## Quallenfischer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Moin#h
Danke für die reichen Inputs
Werde mal meine mutter dazu überreden das sie mich irgendwo anders hinfährt|krach:|supergri.


----------



## Gnilftz (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> Tja, zumindest über Tag könnte ich ja ggf. beim FliBi-Treffenvorbeischauen.
> Aber irgendwie auch unpassend: weder habe ich je eine Fliegenrute in der Hand gehabt noch habe ich überhaupt einen blassen Schimmer was diese Angelei anbelangt...
> Das Einzige womit ich umgehen könnte wäre das Buffett...
> ...



Ne Fliegenrute kannste da werfen, tüddeln kannste auch und schlemmen reichlich!  #6   

zum Thema:
Dorsche werden abundzu gefangen, nicht die Massen, aber tlw ordentliche Fische!
Ne Schwimmangel ist ne Angel mit Pose! 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## theactor (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

@Heiko: ich habe Gernot beim FliFi-Treffen in HH beim Werfen zugesehen.. und er ist (noch) kein "Profi" und ich war schon schwer beeindruckt ...
Naja.. vielleicht irgendwann mal.

wenn ich da mit meinen dümmlichen Keine-Ahnung-habe-Fragen nicht auf den Keks gehe und es die Zeit erlaubt käme ich natürlich gern! 

Und danke für die "Schwimmangel-Aufklärung"... #6 

Dorsch _muss _ ich einfach nochmal probieren.
Im Vergleich zu "dorschsicheren" Revieren "weiter oben" ist Lübeck von HH aus einfach die halbe Strecke und damit für einen "Abstecher" einfach sehr interessant...


----------



## Gnilftz (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> wenn ich da mit meinen dümmlichen Keine-Ahnung-habe-Fragen nicht auf den Keks gehe und es die Zeit erlaubt käme ich natürlich gern!



Da gehst Du keinem auf den Keks, im Gegenteil, da wird dir geholfen! 
Frag Gernot.   

N dorschtrip nach Brodten würde ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt planen, da gibt es doch bessere Stellen, aber andererseits, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Einzige womit ich umgehen könnte wäre das Buffett...


Das reicht als Qualifikation aus !



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich da mit meinen dümmlichen Keine-Ahnung-habe-Fragen nicht auf den Keks gehe und es die Zeit erlaubt käme ich natürlich gern!


Dafür ist das Treffen da !


----------



## theactor (21. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

@Heiko: bessere Dorschstellen: klar! Ist nur so schad, weil Brodten einfach die Hälfte der Strecke ist. 
Und ganz so verstehe ich es eigentlich auch nicht.. bester Leo-Grund.
Ist das Wasser dort, wie Brösel vermutet, zu "süß"?!
Wie auch immer: ein paar mal werde ich es auf jeden Fall in die Dämmerung hinein probieren.

@Mario: 





> Dafür ist das Treffen da !


Ja, aber es ist ja schon ein Unterschied, ob man entfernt plant, in FliFi einzusteigen oder einfach nur entfernt fasziniert ist.
In diesem Jahr darf ich mir ein "Einsteigerinteresse" schlicht nicht leisten... dafür war und ist mit Belly, Meforute etc schon viel zu viel "über den Tresen" gegangen...
Aber das Buffett....   :l (könnte ein _DOGGY_pack mitbringen...   :g )


----------



## Ron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Also ich habe die Vermutung Sönke, dass man sich bei Dir des öfteren widerholen muß - WAT MIDDE OAHN!??#d #h 

Nun habe ich extra meine ollen Fangbüchr rausgekramt:

Bilanz zu 2(3) - auf 4 Jahre:

Meerforelle: 18 Stück (größte 68cm)
Dorsch: 39 Stück ( größter 65cm)

Nein, wir haben nicht nur dort gefischt, aber öfter als "mal" da : halbe Strecke

und die Sandbank solltest Du bei Tage suchen(besser bei NW), damit du im Dunkeln fangen kannst!#6


----------



## Patty (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Bin auch am überlegen mir ne Karte für Brodten zu holen, wegen de Fahrerei, ist halt von Lübeck aus ganz praktisch. Wo parkt ihr wenn ihr da angelt. Ich kenn nur den Parkplatz am Möwenstein, bei Seglerverein und von da ist es ein ganzes Stück zu Fuß. Gibt es einen anderen weg zum Strand?

Petri Patty


----------



## Gnilftz (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				Patty schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch am überlegen mir ne Karte für Brodten zu holen, wegen de Fahrerei, ist halt von Lübeck aus ganz praktisch. Wo parkt ihr wenn ihr da angelt. Ich kenn nur den Parkplatz am Möwenstein, bei Seglerverein und von da ist es ein ganzes Stück zu Fuß. Gibt es einen anderen weg zum Strand?
> 
> Petri Patty



Jo,
direkt in Brodten. entweder an der Straße nach Niendorf oder bei dem Lokal am Steilufer, letzteres bedeutet aber nen schön Abstieg.   

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Patty (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Du meinst Hermannshöhe, bist du da schon mal die Steilküste runter geklettert und vor allem später wieder hoch? Ich glaub das ist nichts für mich, zu steil. In Brodten direkt und wo komm ich dann ans Wasser?

Petri Patty


----------



## Gnilftz (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Genau dat Lokal meinte ich.
Ich bin da immer nur runter geklettert, hoch bei der Treppe. Geht prima!  :q 

Wenn Du am Ortsausgang Richtung Niendorf parkst, geht da n Weg zur Treppe.
Schnapp Dir über Ostern mal Deine Familie und geh da spazieren, dann ist der Anhang glücklich und Du kannst die Stellen auspaldowern.    :q 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Guenterm (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi, 
In Brodten am Ortsausgang parken, dann zum Hamburgerjugendheim gehen links vom Haus die Treppe runter gehen undman ist an einer Guten Stelle.

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Ron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Nehmt doch bitte die Treppen!! Dafür sind diese gemacht...
Wenn Ihr die Steilhänge runterhampelt bricht dort immer mehr weg...schaut Euch mal die vielen Flatterbänder und Schilder an dort...stehen nicht ohne Grund da rum!


----------



## Gnilftz (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt doch bitte die Treppen!! Dafür sind diese gemacht...
> Wenn Ihr die Steilhänge runterhampelt bricht dort immer mehr weg...schaut Euch mal die vielen Flatterbänder und Schilder an dort...stehen nicht ohne Grund da rum!



Hast ja recht!  #6 

Treppe ist auch viel angenehmer, vorallem wenn es geregnet hat, dann ist mit dem Lehmboden nicht zu spassen. 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Ron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

..hast mal nen Watbüxhintern mit getrocknetem Lehm gesehen!? 
Sieht aus wie durchgesickerte Reisediarrhoe


----------



## Louis (23. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Na, das hört sich ja nach nem Osterspaziergang inner Watbüx am Brodtner Ufer an? Ich wäre am Montag dabei. Ggfs. auch Samstag in die Dämmerung.

Ich würde die Treppe am  Ortsausgang Richtung Niendorf nehmen. 

Gruß


Louis


----------



## funster (23. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Brodtener Steilufer ? Ganz toll, da war ich letztes Jahr einmal mit der Fliegenrute, hatte dort mit Abstand die meisten "Anfasser". 
Aber leider nur beim Rückschwung, in der Regel waren das Dackel, Kleinkinder und andere Spaziergänger aller Altersklassen. 
An schönen Tagen sind da richtige Völkerwanderungen, Brodtener ? nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Louis (23. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> Brodtener Steilufer ? Ganz toll, da war ich letztes Jahr einmal mit der Fliegenrute, hatte dort mit Abstand die meisten "Anfasser".
> Aber leider nur beim Rückschwung, in der Regel waren das Dackel, Kleinkinder und andere Spaziergänger aller Altersklassen.
> An schönen Tagen sind da richtige Völkerwanderungen, Brodtener ? nicht mein Ding.



Hast recht, das ist manchmal recht nervig am WE. Früher morgen oder abends. Dann wird es leerer.


----------



## theactor (23. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

da die meisten Fußgänger ob der mangelnden "Abstiegmöglichkeiten" oben an der Steilküste entlang zuspazieren (oder sich bewusst sein müssen, dass sie 3-4 Kilometer mit ihrer Kondition vereinbaren müssen   ) habe ich zwar einige Spaziergänger dort, aber ich wüsste nicht, warum sie mich stören sollten. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich meistens in der Woche dort bin (und das viel zu selten...)
Im Gegenteil macht es mir z.T. Spaß einige Mitmenschen darüber zu informieren, was es in der Ostsee so alles an Fischen gibt. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer - aber gerade den Wat&Fliegenfischern schlägt dort eine große "Sympathie" entgegen. Bisher hat mich noch fast jeder Spaziergänger dort bei einer Angelpause freundlich gegrüßt. Was kann man sich als Angler mehr wünschen?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Brodten ist nicht sooo schlecht ......
Bei "Ausflugswetter" mit Blech.....und wenn so'n richtig schönes Schietwetter ist (Nieselregen und leichter Seitenwind von links), dann mit der Fliege  :g


----------



## theactor (23. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

@Diggel: 





> dann mit der Fliege


I can't tell... bin des "Fliegens" (noch?!) nicht mächtig.
Aber es stimmt: meine (nicht Blech, aber Wobbel-)Mefos kamen alle bei besten Wetter raus! 

 #h


----------



## Rausreißer (23. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Man Sönke, was zeigt man einer Frau die 10 Jahre unfallfrei fährt?

Richtig, den 2. Gang. 

So come on.

Es wird Zeit für die Fliege.

Gernot


----------



## Jan77 (24. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

@Raussreißer

:q :q :q :q :q :q 


@Theactor

Keine Hektik, wer 10 Jahre Unfallfrei fährt schafft es auch noch das 11´te#h


----------



## detlefb (24. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

@ RR,

ich lach mich schlapp, du sprücheklopfender Betbruder :q  :q


----------



## theactor (24. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

 :q Wanderprediger on Tour  #6 
Netter Spruch.
Aber vorerst fahre ich lieber unfallfrei im ersten Gang weiter. Ich Mädchen ich  |bla: 

 |supergri  #h 
thefirstgeartor


----------



## Fischkoopp (24. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

@ theRöckchentor


> Ich Mädchen ich


Ich habe es doch geahnt,. . . . .:q :l :q


----------



## Patty (25. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Werd mir dann  Morgen mal den Schein für Brodten besorgen und Montag Abend mal antesten. Ich denk mal das ich mich am späten Nachmittag dort einfinden werde, wenn ich bis dahin diese Treppe gefunden habe. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, dann muß ich den Touris nicht alleine erzählen was da abgeht!

Petri Patty


----------



## Louis (29. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				Patty schrieb:
			
		

> Werd mir dann  Morgen mal den Schein für Brodten besorgen und Montag Abend mal antesten. Ich denk mal das ich mich am späten Nachmittag dort einfinden werde, wenn ich bis dahin diese Treppe gefunden habe. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, dann muß ich den Touris nicht alleine erzählen was da abgeht!
> 
> Petri Patty



Na, Patty, wie war es???


----------



## Patty (29. März 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

War doch nicht los, zu viel Wind und irgendwie war die Motivation nicht da! Aber im Laufe der Woche greif ich an.


Petri Patty


----------



## Patty (4. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Moin Boardies,
ich hab heute Abend frei und werde es nun endlich schaffen mal in Brodten den Mefos nachzustellen! Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, ich bin so ab 18.30 Uhr da. Vieleicht bis heute Abend.

Petri Patty

P.S.:Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das im Moment mit den Netzen dort ausschaut?


----------



## Patty (4. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hallo Boardies,#h 
bin gerade aus Brodten zurück und was soll ich sagen, es war nur g..l! #6 

Der Reihe nach, ich bin um kurz nach 18.00 Uhr am Wasser gewesen 
(Danke an Louis für die Wegbeschreibung zur Treppe!) 
es standen bereits 6 Mann im Wasser. Ententeich pur, kein Windzug, Spiegelglatte Wasseroberfläche und noch schlimmer, keine Mefos zu sehen. :c 
Rein ins Wasser und los. Bis 19.30 Uhr tat sich rein gar nichts, dann ging es los alle Rute waren fast gleichzeitig krumm, Dorsche!!! Bis 21.00 Uhr konnte ich 10 schöne Dorsche bis 68cm landen, dann habe ich den Heimweg angetreten. Die Anderen Angler hatten auch alle so um 10 Stk. Manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt. So warte ich zwar immer noch auf meine erste Mefo, aber so eine Dorschangellei erlebt man ja schließlich auch nicht jeden Tag!|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Petri Patty


----------



## AndreasB (5. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

@Patty
das hört sich doch gut an.
Vielleicht wird es diese Woche bei mir noch was, mit leckeren Feierabend-Dorschen.

@bartheltor
Ich habe Dir doch immer gepredigt, daß es in Brodten Dorsche gibt! :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Louis (5. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Und ich stand in Kiel an der Hafenmauer und kam gerade mal auf 16 Heringe. Ich beiß in die Angel.... #q  |evil:  #d  #c  |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## theactor (5. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

Mensch Patty - PETRI!
Und danke für die Info! 
Da fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen -- ich hatte immernoch die "Befürchtung" in Brodten gibts keinen Dorsch... #6 
@AndreasB: jajaaaa  |supergri 

Interessant: Die Beißzeit ist derzeit wohl absolut "identisch" - gestern in Dahme war es genauso: 19.40 bis 21.00  -- dann haben sie sich schlagartig zum "Verdauen" wieder zurückgezogen...

 |wavey:


----------



## Patty (5. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hab mich am Strand noch mit einem älteren Angler unterhalten der auch den Gürtel voller Dorsche hatte. #6 
Der hat gesagt, das er seit 15 Jahren in Brodten angelt uns so etwas wie gestern erst einmal erlebt hat und das war vor 10 Jahren!!! Für mich war das gestern der erste Versuch in Brodten, das nennt man dann wohl Glück! :q :q :q 
Werde auf jeden Fall Stammgast werden. Der Abend war der Hammer!#6 

Petri Patty#h


----------



## Ron (5. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				AndreasB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Dir doch immer gepredigt, daß es in Brodten Dorsche gibt! :m


 
Achwas...und ich habe wohl mehrmals Chinesisch gesprochen!?!
Sönke- wozu erzählt man Dir etwas..??
Du glaubst wohl eh nur jedem Dritten!?#c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Sönke gehört halt zur Gattung der besonders hartnäckig Ungläubigen  :q


----------



## theactor (6. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

@Rondiggel:
Eine alte Weisheit besagt, glaube niemals einem Medizinmann   

Sodenn war ich gestern vor Ort. :g 
Gestern kamen die Bartelbubis deutlich später unter Land. Erst ab 20.20h sah ich die ersten "krummen" Ruten. 
Zu genau der Zeit war mein rotschwarzer TAK schon fast dabei, das Wasser zu verlassen, als ein Wesen ihn rüde attackierte und sofort aus dem Wasser sprang -  Mefo! (Mal wieder) keine 5 Meter vor mir. Und sie hat ganz schön Gas gegeben..
Genialer Weise wurden knapp 30 Dorschminuten mit einer kampflustigen 42er Blitzeblank-Mefo eingeleitet  #v 
Darauf fing ich 6 Dorsche um die 40 (wachsen weiter), verlor 3 und habe schließlich meine bislang größen Spinndorsch gefangen: 55cm. Also, wenn der schon derartig partout nicht an Land will --- wie muss das bei Größen ab 60 sein?! 
Ziemlich genau um 21h war dann wieder Schluß. Kurz aber heftig  #6 
Absoluter Hammerabend  #6


----------



## Ron (6. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

"@Rondiggel:
Eine alte Weisheit besagt, glaube niemals einem Medizinmann"

Muß wohl ne Binsenweisheit sein...naja..

Aber schön zu hören, das Du endlich dort Erfolg hast - klang vorher ja schon fast nach Aufgabe....

Zum Dorsch: Jaja...ein 55er zieht schon ganz gut an so nem "Schwabbelstöckchen" *ohneinnichtschonwiederdiesediskussiondennerglaubtmirjaehnicht


----------



## theactor (6. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,


> Muß wohl ne Binsenweisheit sein...naja..


(Vor allem weil ich familienmäßig von lauter Medizinmänner umgeben bin   |bla: ).

Näää Ron! Da glaub ich Dir tatsächlich nix   - so ist's genau richtig!  #6 Erstens hat mich das "Sensibelchen" beim Biss der Mefo über die ersten Drillsekunden gerettet (bis die Bremse entsprechend geöffnet war ) und zweitens hat die Rute noch genug "Rückgrad" für Größeres  #6  #6


----------



## Patty (9. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi, Sportsfreunde,
werde morgen am Sonntag wieder mein mal mein Glück in Brodten versuchen. Vieleicht klappt es ja Morgen mit der ersten Mefo! Ist sonst noch jemand am Sonntag in Brodten? Werde so gegen 18.00 Uhr aufschlagen. Also vieleicht bis morgen Abend.

Petri Patty


----------



## theactor (10. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

@Patty: würde zuuu gern; aber heute ist Familien-Veranstaltung!
Wünsche Dir aber ein fettes PETRI! Vielleicht klappts mit der Mefo! Meine hat kurz vor den Dorschen gebissen...
Bin sehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt! #6

 #h


----------



## Patty (10. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

@theactor: Du hast echt was versäumt!.......
Heute gab es zwar keinen großen Dorschschwarm, aber dafür habe ich es geschafft!

*Meine erste Meerforelle ist gelandet!!! :q :q :q :q :q :q *

Ist zwar kein Riese mit 48 cm, aber ich bin stolz wie "Oskar". Jetzt hat mich der Virus endgültig gepackt, ich bin immer noch ganz aufgeregt.

Im übrigen haben dann noch zwei Dorsche gebissen, der eine ein 40er durfte mit nach Hause, der zweite schwimmt wieder. Aber irgendwie war das auch nebensächlich.

Petri Patty#h


----------



## theactor (10. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

WIE BITTE?! 48 und "kein Riese"?!
Das ist doch schon mal für einen Beginn ein obergeniales Maß!!!

Gratuliere Dir! PETRI!  #6  #6 
Wann hat sie denn gebissen? So wie meine kurz vor den Dorschen?!
Meine letzten Mefos waren nämlich alle "Dämmerbeißer"...

 #6  #6  #h


----------



## Patty (10. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Ne, kam relativ früh so gegen 19.30 Uhr hab aber vor Aufregung vergessen auf die Uhr zu schauen. Mit den Dorschen war nicht so doll heute. Wie gesagt zwei Stück, einer davon Untermaßig. Außer mir stand noch einer im Wasser (Den hast Du Dienstag kennen gelernt. Er hat von einem Angler gesprochen der aus Hamburg kommt, am Dienstag da war und im Anglerboard ist), er hatte drei wirklich schöne Dorsche.

Petri Patty

P.S.: Das heute überhaupt was ging ist schon irre, die ganze Küste ist komplett mit Stellnetzen zugebaut. Sauerrei!!


----------



## Louis (11. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Wie sah es mit Fischernetzen in Brodten aus? Hab gehört, dass Freitag/Samstag alles zugestellt gewesen sein sollte (oh Gott,w as für ein Tempus ist dass denn?). 

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Fränkie S. (11. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi Patty,

Petri Heil zur ersten Meerforelle und willkommen im Club der Infizierten!!

Der Hamburger vom letzten Dienstag war meiner einer und der Jung gestern mit den drei Leos ist Andreas. Ein echter Brodten-Profi aus Lübeck, der seit mehreren Jahren dort fischt und die Ecke wie seine Watbüx kennt.

Die Nummer mit den Netzen bringt meinen Plan in's wanken, in dieser Woche dort wieder anzugreifen. Wenn dort alles so zugebaut ist, sind die Fänge wohl mehr oder weniger Glückstreffer und man sollte sich einen anderen Strand suchen, oder??!!

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## Patty (11. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

@Louis, 

also das mit den Netzen ist tatsächlich ätzend, wenn das Wasser gestern Abend mal glatt war konntest Du die Perlen sehen, es ist wirklich das ganze Stück zugebaut.

@Fränkie,

Man sollte glauben das da eigendlich kein Fisch durchkommt, aber wir hatten gestern Abend ja auch wieder Dorschkontakt. Andreas konnte 3 schöne Exemplare keschern.
War nicht so gut wie letzte Woche Montag, aber Fisch war da. Können natürlich auch Glückstreffer gewesen sein!? Wenn die Zeit es zulässt greif ich heute Abend noch mal an. Dieser Andreas ist echt ein Freak, er hat mir gestern viel über den Strand und die Mefos erzählt. Er sagt er steht seid Gründonnerstag jeden Tag im Wasser und wartet immer noch auf seine erste Mefo in diesem Jahr.

Petri Patty


----------



## Fränkie S. (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi, Ihr MeFo- und Leo-Freaks,

ich war heute vor Ort und was ich dort zu sehen bekam, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Der komplette Strandabschnitt ist derartig mit Stellnetzen zugepflastert, dass es unmöglich ist, halbwegs normale Fangchancen zu haben! Teilweise stehen die Netze in einer Entfernung von geschätzten 70 - 80 Metern vom Ufer entfernt und das kilometerlang!!!! |gr: 

Nachdem ich kurz mit einigen Unentwegten geschnackt hatte und den Strand auf und ab marschiert bin, um eventuell doch eine Lücke zu finden, habe ich den Ort des Grauens verlassen und bin nach Dahme gefahren. Dort stand natürlich eine mittlere Kompanie an Anglern auf dem Riff, so dass ich lediglich einen der weniger attraktiven Plätze ergattern konnte. Mit Anbruch der Dämmerung konnte ich zur Besänftigung meines Zorns wenigstens noch 3 Dorsche fangen, wovon einer wieder schwimmt und zwei ohne Haut und Knochen in meiner Gefriertruhe eingezogen sind.

Eigentlich müsste man von der Stadt Lübeck sein Geld für den Brodten-Schein zurück verlangen. Ich finde, die Nummer ist eine *Mega-Sauerei* und sofern sich die Situation dort nicht ganz fix ändert, streiche ich die Strecke schweren Herzens von meiner Liste. :c 

Greetz @all,

Fränkie


----------



## Klapps kallikay (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Und ich hab noch überlegt ob ich mir doch mal den Schein gönnen soll?
Super das ich hier nochmal reingeglozt habe.
Frankie,ich kann Dir noch die Steilküste unter dem Hansapark empfehlen.
Den erreichst Du wenn Du Eutin von der AB fährst und dann Richtung Sierksdorf steuerst.Beim Hansapark biegst Du dann direkt ab(rechts)wo Du Dich dann bergab auf einer Serpentinen-strasse befindest,die direkt am Ende einen Parkplatz endet.Von da ist es allerdings ein kleiner Marsch über das Feld,das direkt am Parkplatz anfängt.Man kann da schön auf den Spuren der Trecker laufen.Am besten Du läufst dann einfach in Richtung Neustädter Bucht,wo Du an ein herrliches Riff finden wirst.Ich selbst hab natürlich noch nie hier Silber erbeutet,aber dafür mein kollege Falk,und die waren dann immer recht groß.Außerdem reizt im Moment die Nähe zur Neustädter Bucht,wo ich denke das die Heringe nicht weit sind und wo Hering da ..........
Mal sehen ob ich nachher mit meinem Allerwertisten rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme,denn ich wollte noch vor der Sätschicht mal mein Glück probieren,da ich meine besten Zander auch immer alleine verhaftet habe.

MfG Kay


----------



## theactor (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Moin,

jupp, das ist natürlich ärgerlich, Fränkie.
ICh weiss es nicht - aber bedeuten die Netze dann tatsächlich: NOFISH@ALL?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da dann gar nichts mehr durchkommt...

Riff in Dahme - meinst Surferparkplatz oder warst Du am Leuchtturm?

 #h


----------



## Louis (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

In der tat nicht. am 12.04 kam z.B. ne 50er Mefo raus, wie ich zufällig aus sicherer Quelle weiß. Mefos stören die Netze auch nicht soooo sehr. Beim Dorsch sieht es da schon anders aus. 

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Fränkie S. (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Moinsen,

grundsätzlich ist es bestimmt möglich, trotz der Barrieren noch den einen oder anderen Fisch zu verhaften. Zumal der freundliche Fischer zwischen den Teilen etwa 10 Meter "Freiraum" gelassen hat. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja auf diese Hot Spots konzentrieren! 

Ich glaube, dass die Chancen auf einen guten Fisch auf unter 20 Prozent sinken und an einigen Strandabschnitten stehen die Netze definitiv in Wurfweite, so dass das Risiko des Köderverlusts noch on top kommt.

@Actor,

ich war am Leuchtturm und hätte besser Dahmeshoeved geschrieben.

@Kay,

besten Dank für den Tip! An dem beschriebenen Strand war ich bislang noch nicht und werde ihn bestimmt demnächst einmal aufsuchen. Vielleicht zusammen?!

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## Marcus van K (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Also ich persöhnlich hab mich noch nie nach den Netzen Konzentriert und dadurch einen anderen Angelplatz aufgesucht da ich auch vor den Netzen immer n Dorsch oder ne Mefo erbeuten konnte. Eigentlich ziehen die Fische ja dicht unter Land und solange die Fischer die Netze nicht QUER ziehen ist das alles noch akzeptabel. 
Na ja bei uns stehen sie aber weiter draussen und nicht *70 bis 80 Meter.*
*Das ist jawohl schon wirklich ne absolute Sauerei!:v *
Gibt es nicht Gesetze das Fischernetze nicht dichter als 400 Meter unter Land stechen dürfen?

MFG Marcus


----------



## Pilkkönig (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Da leider nicht!!! Die könnten die Netze dort auch auf 10 m hinstellen nur dann würden die Netze nächsten morgen weg sein . Die Fischer dulden dort die Angler nur denn das gebiet gehört den Fischern und die Stadt nimmt nur Geld ein weil man auf deren Boden angelt. Deshalb darf man dort auch nicht mit dem Belly raus oder davor Schleppen .


----------



## Louis (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Ich hab mal davon gehört, dass man das Wasser (wohl deswegen) auch gar nicht betreten darf. Also angeln streng genommen wirkich nur vom Ufer aus. Stimmt das? 

In England und Irland kaufen Angler den Fischern die Fangrechte ab, um beispielsweise Mefo und Lachs zu schützen. Was würde das wohl hierzulande kosten?

Louis


----------



## Marcus van K (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hey Leuts,
das ist jawohl die Idee schlecht hin! Meinst das könnten wir Bezahlen?
Ne aber jetzt mal im ernst das hat wohl mit Fischerei nix mehr zu tun!
Dann brauch unser eins sich echt keine Karte mehr kaufen.


----------



## Klapps kallikay (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich persöhnlich hab mich noch nie nach den Netzen Konzentriert und dadurch einen anderen Angelplatz aufgesucht da ich auch vor den Netzen immer n Dorsch oder ne Mefo erbeuten konnte. Eigentlich ziehen die Fische ja dicht unter Land und solange die Fischer die Netze nicht QUER ziehen ist das alles noch akzeptabel.
> Na ja bei uns stehen sie aber weiter draussen und nicht *70 bis 80 Meter.*
> *Das ist jawohl schon wirklich ne absolute Sauerei!:v *
> Gibt es nicht Gesetze das Fischernetze nicht dichter als 400 Meter unter Land stechen dürfen?
> ...




Ja,da hast Recht mit der schutzzone.Die ist allerdings nur 200 meter weit,und wird laut CDU-Schleswig-Holstein bald für die nebenerwerbs und berufsfischerei fallen,sobald die neue Regierung gebildet ist.Dank unserem eifrigen Harry Carstensen(der Dicke von der CDU,der letztes Jahr über die Blöd-Zeitung eine Frau suchte).Die 200 Meter machen ja so oder so keinen Sinn,oder?

MfG Kay


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				Klapps kallikay schrieb:
			
		

> ......Von da ist es allerdings ein kleiner Marsch über das Feld,das direkt am Parkplatz anfängt.*Man kann da schön auf den Spuren der Trecker laufen*.Am besten Du läufst dann einfach in Richtung Neustädter Bucht


#d 
.....und genau das ist es, was im letzten Jahr den Bauern dazu gebracht hat, die Sheriffs zu holen. Würde ich mir nochmal gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Der Weg am Bolzplatz und der Bootsliegewiese vorbei und dann oben auf der Küste lang ist nicht unbedingt sehr viel länger - dafür aber ohne evtl. Frust oder Scherereien   

Das mit den Netzen in Brodten ist in jedem Jahr das Gleiche.....die kommen und gehen auch wieder. Schön ist es aber trotzdem nicht   :r


----------



## Fränkie S. (15. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Danke für den Tip, Diggelmann! #6 

Aber, gibt es da nicht irgendetwas von wegen Jedermannsrecht oder so, wenn man über das Feld eines Bauern marschiert?! |rolleyes 
Man muss ja nicht unbedingt das frisch gepflanzte Gemüse zermanschen, wenn man einen Weg zum Wasser sucht!

Haste auch noch Infos, wann sie (die Netze) in Brodten wieder gehen? 

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi Fränkie....das ist so eine Sache mit dem "Recht". Wenn es mindestens drei befestigte Wege in Richtung Steilküste gibt, dann sollte man wohl davon ausgehen, dass diese auch genutzt werden können (200 mtr. mehr is ja auch nicht die Welt). Es besteht somit keine Notwendigkeit, dem Bauern durch's Gemüse zu latschen.

Zu den Netzen in Brodten kann ich leider keinen Termin nennen.
Meist werden die Dinger (in grösserer Menge) aufgestellt, wenn Fisch (Dorsch) dicht unter Land ist. Erfahrungsgemäss reduziert sich die Anzahl der Netze nach ein bis zwei Wochen wieder auf ein erträgliches "Normalmass".


----------



## Tobsn (15. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



> Jedermannsrecht


 
Wir sind ja nicht in Skandinavien...


----------



## Klapps kallikay (15. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind ja nicht in Skandinavien...




Das mit dem Jedermannsrecht ist so eine Sache,ich hab mal in einem Angellehrgang gelernt,das ich sogar über abgezäumte weiden laufen darf wenn ich so ans wasser komme.Also ich weiß nicht so recht warum der Bauer die Grünen ruft,aber wenn die nichts anderes zu tun haben,sollen sie kommen.
Mich würde ja mal interessieren was das für ein Bußgeldbescheid sein sollte den man dann bekommt?Alles lächerlich!
Wenn sich ein Bauer darüber aufregen würde,würde ich ihn nur auslachen.Wenn ich seine Abdruckspuren vom trecker nutze was soll dann die aufregung?Die sollen mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und sich um wichtige sachen kümmern und uns friedlichen Angler lieber mal in Ruhe fischen lassen.
Aber da kann mal mal sehen warum der deutsche im Ausland so gerne gesehen wird,das trägt dazu auch bei.Die skandinavier sind so oder so viel entspannter als wir,und das liegt wohl daran,das es dem Skandinavier egal ist was Du machst,so lange ich ihn nicht störe oder belästige.Aber in D gibt es ja diese tolle Fensterbank-manie.Der deutsche Aufpasser im Feinripp der am aufgemachten fenster mit einem Kissen unter dem Ellenbogen hockt,und aufpasst das ja alles nach vorschrift läuft.Ja,da kann er aucg mal den Chef rauslassen und so richtig schön auf die Tonne hauen(hier ist aber Fußball spielen verboten,geht doch auf den Bolzplatz).
Also ich werde weiterhin den weg über das Feld nutzen,egal ob ich hier als idiot abgestempelt werde oder nicht.Ein bischen eigenverantwortung und selbstbestimmung tuen manchmal richtig gut!!!!!

MfG Kay


----------



## Fränkie S. (30. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi, Folks,

gute Nachrichten vom Brodtener Steilufer!! #v 

Es sind zwar noch diverse Netze dort aufgestellt, aber es gibt größere freie Stellen und dort lohnt es sich wieder, den Leos nachzustellen!!

Ich war gestern mit einem Freund von ca. 17:30 bis 21:30 Uhr vor Ort und es hat sich gelohnt. Die Fische standen bereits bei unserem Eintreffen unter Land und bereits nach wenigen Würfen waren die Kescher nass. Insgesamt konnten wir gemeinsam etwa 40 Fische landen und zeitweise war jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Erstaunlicher Weise waren gut zwei Drittel der Jungz gut über Maß und einige fanden denn auch den Weg auf's Filetier-Brett. Zwar alles keine Riesen, aber Dorsche so um die 50 sind mir in der Küche eh am liebsten!

Gefangen haben wir auf 20 g Spöket in rot/gelb, 20 g Snaps in blau/silber und rot/schwarz. Die Fische bissen in circa 70-80 Metern Entfernung und einige haben sich recht ordentlich gewehrt.

In diesem Sinne - ran an die Küste! #6 

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## theactor (30. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

@Fränkie: Danke für die Info!! 
Und Petri zum Leosegen! Nach der Qual der Ostwindkagge bin ich auch schon wieder heissssss! Und vor allem: Mein Kühler ist absolut Leoleer...

 #h


----------



## Fränkie S. (30. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Thanx, Sönke,

mein Kühler ist nicht ganz so leer aber die Teile von gestern habe ich meinen Tennis-Junx versprochen. Denen tropfen schon die Zähne und ich bin froh, dass es geklappt hat! :q 

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## theactor (30. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Na, schönen Dank auch, Fränkie... jetzt tropfen MIR die Zähne...
Hoffentlich halten sich die Bartelfuzzis noch mindestens zwei Tage unter Land auf...   |wavey: 
Sonst geht das langsam in Richtung FischNulldiät bei mir  #t 

 |wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. April 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Ich habe mir diesen Thread jetzt zum ersten Mal durchgelesen. Einige Dinge sollten hier auch einmal knapp erwähnt werden: Diese Ecke ist seit dem Mittelalter lübecker Fischrecht. Das ist zwar auch in der Ostsee, ist aber eng gesehen, Privatgewässer. Das gilt für den Strand wie auch für die Bootsangelei. Wer also von Travemünde aus hinausfährt, sollte sich vorher genau überlegen, wohin er fährt.
Die Netze dürfen hier stehen, wo die Fischer es so wollen - denn es ist keine freie Ostsee - also auch kein Nebenerwerbsfischereigebiet. Wenn man sich daher für die Ecke entscheidet, muß man sich im klaren sein, das man einen Schein braucht - und Gast ist. Ansonsten kann man sich doch in der freien Ostsee bewegen, wo man will.
Weswegen also das Geraller??


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

ich habe es heute versucht - aber es war kein "FränkieS-Glückstag". 
Zumindest was die Beißzeit angeht  
Zunächst war es fies wellig und vor allem krautig. 
Zum Glück legte sich das später etwas und ab und zu schaute auch die Sonne vorbei..





Während ein Pärchen - unweit von mir - meinte, am Strand mal so richitg _Gas _ geben zu müssen (das war definitiv NICH jugendfrei  :g )





,
fingen die Dorsche erst gegen 20.30h an, zu beissen.
11 sollten es werden, davon zwei zum Mitnehmen.
Der Hammer: irgendwann hatte "etwas" meinen rot-schwarzen Spöket genommen - und wehrte sich kaum: Kraut?
--ein Plattfisch!! Und zwar tatsächlich regulär gebissen!!
Sowas habe ich noch nie gehabt! Um so erfreuter war ich über den überraschenden Beifang! (Habt Ihr das schonmal erlebt?!)




So gesehen ein schöner Angelnachmittag-Abend!


----------



## Fränkie S. (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Moinsen, Sönke,

zumindest die beiden Turteltauben am Strand haben doch ordentlich gebissen. War so'n büschen wie an Deinem Arbeitsplatz, gell?! :q 

Auch am Freitag war es so, dass mein Kumpel und ich rein zufällig die beste Ecke erwischt hatten. Andere Angler hatten weniger Glück so dass sich ich glaube, dass wir den Brodtener Hot Spot zu fassen hatten. #v 

Zu Deinen 11 Fischen darf man doch trotzdem gratulieren. Und dann noch eine Platte, die auf einen Küsten-Wobbler beißt, ich sach ma Petrie!! #6 

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hi,

@Fränkie: jawoll - ich bin's zufrieden  #6 
Bei den Beiden müssen sich die Kauleisten ineinander verfangen haben - ich hatte bisweilen Angst, sie würden das Atmen einstellen.
Nicht, dass ich da immer hingeguckt hätte, ich habe mich stur auf's Angeln konzentriert   #t  :g 

Wegen des "Hotspots" muss ich mich Dir dann mal auf die Fersen kleben, was!!  :g Ich vermute, es war ein etwas längerer Weg zum Angelplatz?!  #c
Bin mal gespannt, wielange das mit dem Dä-Do noch klappt, jetzt wirds ja doch schnell wärmer das Wasser...

 |wavey:


----------



## Fränkie S. (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Jou, ein Stück gelatscht sind wir schon. Musste auch sein, nachdem Du mich letztens so angebrüllt hast! |uhoh: (von wegen lauffaul und so...)

Wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage für diese Woche so anschaue, könnte es mit den DäDo noch eine Zeit so weitergehen. Mal gucken, wie die Schuppenträger mit dem Temperatursturz so umgehen werden. Kommenden Samstag geht's auf eine kleine Bootstour in der Kieler Bucht und da hoffe ich, mal wieder einen richtigen Dorsch am Band zu haben!

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,



> nachdem Du mich letztens so angebrüllt hast!


Manchmal muss man die zu Erziehenden eben etwas autoritärer angehen  :q 
Wenn ich DAS gewusst hätte...  

Bootstour - *seufz*. Ich wollte ja die Tage auch mit dem Belly raus, aber trotz des vergleichsweise geringen Windes ist die Ostsee derart "kabbelig"...
Für Samstag drücke ich Dir aber jetzt schon die Daumen für ein paar ordentliche "Männerdorsche"  #h 

 |wavey:


----------



## gerstmichel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Hab ich das nun richtig? 17€ für das ganze Jahr? Und gilt das dann für die gesamte Trave (da es sich ja bei dem Brodten um Travezugehörigkeit handelt)?

Wenn man nun vom Boot aus angeln wollte, wie weit muss man dann von der Küste weg sein, um nicht mehr im "Brodten" zu angeln?


----------



## Fränkie S. (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Nee, nee, gerstmichel,

da liegst Du vollkommen verkehrt! Der Schein für das Brodtener Ufer hat nix mit dem Trave-Schein zu tun. Beide Scheine kosten für das Jahr jeweils 16 Euronen und vom Boot aus darfst Du an der Brodtener Küste nie nich angeln! Streng genommen ist sogar das Watfischen untersagt, aber das wird dann doch geduldet. Wo dort die Grenze verläuft, geht aus dem Erlaubnisschein nicht hervor. Im Zweifel solltest Du Dich an die Junx vom Hafen- und Seemannsamt Lübeck wenden, um genaue Angaben zu bekommen.

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## Smallmouth (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Der Schein gilt nur fur das Brodner Ufer und zwar vom DLRG
Turm Moeverstein bis zum Kinderheim Niendorf , ab da ist dann wieder Ostsee also Jahresfischereischein.
Das Stueck von Ende der Mole bis zum DLRG Turm gehoert nicht zu einem der Travefischereibezirken , also muesste hier  das Angeln nicht erlaubt sein. 
Vom Boot aus wird die ganze Sache schon etwas schwieriger
ohne GPS. Hier gilt eine gedachte Linie vom Kinderheim
Niendorf ( sehr gut zu erkennen ) bis zur Ansteuerungstonne
Brodten Ost und von dort zu einem kleinen Fluss im Osten ,
den Namen weiss ich leider nicht mehr.
Wenn man sich in diesem Gebiet befindet und angelt ,
kann das sehr teuer werden , ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.
Es waren damals eine Anzeige und 150,- DM ( Anzeige dann spaeter eingestellt ) , bei nochmaligen Vergehen
Entzug des Jahresfischereischeins auf Lebenszeit.
Also selbst wenn ich jetzt beim Waten in Brodten erwischt werde koennte man mir meine Erlaubnis entziehen ,
also Brodten ist fuer mich tabu , schade eigentlich fuer das 
super Revier.


----------



## gerstmichel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Danke Fränkie, da werde ich die Junx doch mal auskwetschen...#4


----------



## gerstmichel (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

@smallmouth,

wenn ich die GPS Infos habe werde ich die mal posten. Danke auch an dich.


----------



## Patty (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Moin Jungs,

ich war gestern Abend auch mal wieder für ein paar Stunden in Brodten.  Wenig Wind aber  anständige Wellen. 
Gestern hat es mit den Dorschen noch mal hingehauen. Pünklich mit einsetzender Dämmerung waren die Leos da. Insgesammt hatte ich zehn Stück, wovon drei den Weg nach Hause fanden. 
Als das Licht fast weg war und ich mich schon voll auf die Dorsche eingestellt hatte, bekam ich keine zwei Meter von der Rutenspitze entfernt einen heftigen Biß. Leider endete der Kontakt zum Fisch so plötzlich wie er kam. 
Schade, aber das kommt wohl dabei raus wenn man den Blinker nicht bis zum letzten Meter voll konzentriert führt.:c  Jetzt warte ich weiter auf meine zweite Mefo! 

Petri Patty#h


----------



## caruso (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Moin Jungs





			
				Smallmouth schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schein gilt nur fur das Brodner Ufer und zwar vom DLRG
> Turm Moeverstein bis zum Kinderheim Niendorf , ab da ist dann wieder Ostsee also Jahresfischereischein.
> Das Stueck von Ende der Mole bis zum DLRG Turm gehoert nicht zu einem der Travefischereibezirken , also muesste hier das Angeln nicht erlaubt sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quallenfischer (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Moin#h
Werde nächste Woche auch nach Brodten farhren#6
Wie sieht es da zurzeit "Horni"mäsig aus?


----------



## Pilkkönig (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Der ist voll da  :m ! Sind meist aber nur solche 55cm lange |supergri .


----------



## theactor (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

das liest sich gut! 
Zumal ich morgen gerne mal einen ersten (vermutlich auch letzten?!) Hornhecht-"Angriff" wagen möchte #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Quallenfischer (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> das liest sich gut!
> Zumal ich morgen gerne mal einen ersten (vermutlich auch letzten?!) Hornhecht-"Angriff" wagen möchte #6
> ...



Wat???? Jetzt schon den letzten;+
Das geht doch gerade erst los


----------



## theactor (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

@Quallenfischer:
da hast Du natürlich recht - aber das gemeine zu dieser Jahreszeit ist -- man kann sovieles gleichzeitig unternehmen -- Raubfischschonzeitende, Küste (Belly), Aal...
Also wenn es morgen gut läuft und ich einige Schnabeltiere verhaften kann ist der verwertbare "Bedarf" eigentlich gedeckt...

Aber man soll ja nie nie sagen #6 

|wavey:


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

es _ist_ richtig gut gelaufen :m 
Wobei-- die See war sehr unruhig und daher wurde es bald so krautig, dass ich leider nicht wirklich mit Blinker/Wobbler fischen konnte.
Aber auf Heringsfetzen an WK-Montage hatten die Hornies aber auch so richtig Lust, und am UL-Gerät hat das auch ebenso richtig Spaß bereitet! Zumal die größeren Exemplare (längster war 75cm) wahre Kunststückchen (in der Luft) vollbrachten #6 
10 sind's geworden, heute.
Obwohl ich die Jungz am Wasser schon "vorgeschuppt" habe sieht die Küche jetzt aus... #q neenee...
|wavey:


----------



## Sween (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Man wat juckt dat in ne fingas:c  will los Hornis verhaften #q


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,


@Sween: wie Quallenfischer schon schrieb: geht ja eigentlich erst los, jetzt - dat wird schon #6 

#h


----------



## Patty (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

@theator,
auf welcher Seite warst Du denn? Jugendheim/ Treppe oder die Möwensteinseite? Wollte am Samstag mal angreifen.

Petri Patty


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

@Patty: eigentlich wollte ich auf der "Jugendheimseite"; rechts runter, kurz hinter der "Kurve" in Richtung Hermanns Höhe fischen- aber da stand schon jemand. So dass ich 50m davor geangelt habe. Mir schienen die Hornies aber tatsächlich überall zu sein. Denn sowohl bei mir, als auch bei dem anderen Angler gab es regelmäßig Fische.
Vor 2 Jahren haben sie auch sehr gut direkt an der Buhne bei der Treppe gebissen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg- Du wirst ihn haben! 
Hoffe, dass es dann nicht mehr so krautig ist!!

#h


----------



## Patty (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Ich werd mal den Wetterbericht checken, wenn die Chancen auf ein paar kräftige Sonnenstrahlen da sind wird es auch mit den Hornis klappen! Werde am Samstag so gegen 6.00 Uhr in Brotden aufschlagen. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Petri patty


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,

@Patty: 





> Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


Das wär wirklich nett! Um 6h am Sa ist allerdings für mich etwas "unchristlich", da ich am Abend vorher recht lange "auf Schicht" bin  
Aber irgendwann bestimmt! Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht/Erfolge!

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Soso....Sönke war also am Wasser......wann paddeln wir nebeneinander ??

aber  _back to Topic_

scheint ja auch in Brodten ganz gut zu laufen mit den "Langschnäbeln"  #6 
Will am Samstag nochmal mit der Fliege los..... aml schauen...vielleicht ja endlich mal wieder in Brodten.....

Kleiner Tip zum Schuppen..... entweder einen alten Lappen (und hinterher wegschmeissen) oder Strandsand. Einfach, aber effektiv.
Null Schuppen zu Hause.....
Den Horni auf den Sand, Sand ins Händchen und ab dafür.
Zwei, drei Mal den Fisch durch die besandete Hand geführt und das war's..... #h


----------



## theactor (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

HI,



> wann paddeln wir nebeneinander ??


Mittwoch?! 

Danke für den SchuppenTipp! Ich habe geschuppert wie ein Blöder |rolleyes und fragte mich ersthaft, wo der ganze Rotz auf einmal wieder herkommt.
Ich werd's mal probieren!

#h

P.S. Auf Fliege geht bestimmt was - so wie die da an der Oberfläche heavy Schnabelpetting betrieben haben...


----------



## Karstein (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brodtener Steilufer*

Anderer Entschuppungstipp, der hier mal im Board von einem Schlaufuchs (?) getextet wurde: die toten Belones in einen Metallsetzkescher legen und den Kescher beim Rückweg vom Wasser ordentlich rütteln. 

Ist allerdings noch ein Utensil mehr zum Buckeln. 

Petri übrigens, Sönke! #6


----------

